# log yard pics.



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

for those who are interested posted some pics. of my log yard they are in my albums in user cp


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Tell us more info about skidder pics. Hope no one was hurt, looks awful serious. Looks like my farm. when you deer hunt got to get skidder out to retrieve from bottom of "holler".

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm currious about the skidder photos also. And the log yard is Sweeeeeet! That's a great operation you have.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

we were winching another red oak up out of there,when she jumped outta gear,when george[timber cutter] mashed the brakes they explodedand the front drive shaft came out well they brakes are on the front drive shaft, no one was hurt he bailed out and let her go, we had a d5 high trac winch it back to log landing,didn t hurt it any. it has been rolled 4 times that we know of. its unreal were that old skidder will go and what it will pull.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Had an old Clark 666. One tough machine, could pull some BIG LOADS.
I pulled a 48" oak x 42' once with my 953 Cat track loader, everything went well until log rolled off skidder road. GOT VERY DANGEROUS FAST.....BUT NO ROLL OVER!!!!:thumbsup: You wouldn't think a log would jerk 30,000 lbs around that fast. Shortened into log lengths, butt cut being 16' still rocked trailer almost over upon loading:icon_smile:.

Glad everyone one safe. I work rescue extracation and most bail-outs/offs don't survive to tell experience.:huh::huh::huh:

Have a Blessed evening,
Tim


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

yep i couldn,t have bailed to slow,that is the downfall of that old machine, the brake system,we have since got a dozer,use the old skidder on good ground only, logging ain t for the faint hearted thats for sure.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice set up man, I wish I had a nice flat log yard like that. I've got logs jammed everywhere I can fit them down to the sawmill. It looks like a bomb hit but I actually know where each and every species is and where I got it from.


----------

